# H} dark eldar codex and Grey knights W} Orks Codex and Demons



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have: 

Grey Knights Codex
Dark Eldar Codex

I am after:

Chaos Daemons Codex
Flamers Of Tzeentch (plastic Preferably)
Nurgling Bases (plastic preferably) 

Gothic


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Are the terminators NIB or something else (Built/based/painted)? also, all I would possibly have is money, so would you be willing to sell them and if so for how much?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I won't sell them sorry I'm after those items


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

These are the grey knights, I have sprue with spare bits as well ill send with them


----------

